# MY mice get sold at kellyville pets.



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

My mice get sold at kellyville pets. I get 75cents each of a mate that supplies there rats and he takes my frozen mice down and i just found out kellyville get $2.60 each a mouse i wonder what my mate gets.I think he gets a dollar so kellyville must be making some money.


----------



## Alexahnder (Apr 30, 2003)

kellyville pets makes a bit of money-URS has thermostats for 42 kellyvill pets sells the same thermsottats for 100


----------



## cyber_crimes (Apr 30, 2003)

Thats business!
Theres no point in employing staff,paying rent,buying stock etc etc if you'r not making profit.


----------



## tony (May 1, 2003)

free enterprise is when you decide to seel direct to the public, and ut out the middle man


----------



## tony (May 1, 2003)

try, sell, and cut, it might help if I read what I write BEFORE I post, huh


----------



## lutzd (May 1, 2003)

**

:lol: Yeah..... or edit the original post instead of posting another one which points out the error! :lol: That way - NO-ONE will EVER know! :lol:


----------

